# IF Loopthru



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

If I want to run a cable to my bedroom (fortec receiver) from the IF loopthough output of my Pansat, do I need to insert a DC block inline, or will the lnb power on the second receivers lnb in not cause any problems for the first receiver? I don't want to burn anything out.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

no you do not need a DC block in line. But you do know that the 2nd box will only get the same polarity as the main box if they both are on


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Yea, that's not a problem. Just want to be able to watch one channel in there when I go to bed. Thanks.


----------

